# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  مسيرة طلابية في الاردنية ....

## معاذ ملحم

مسيرة طلابية في الاردنية تستذكر شهداء القوات المسلحة في هايتي 






الفاتحة على أرواح شهداء الوطن


حيا طلبة الجامعة الأردنية باعتزاز وإجلال في مشهد مؤثر شهداء القوات المسلحة الذين استشهدوا أثناء قيامهم بالواجب الإنساني في هايتي.

وانطلقت قبل ظهر امس الأحد في الحرم الجامعي مسيرة نظمها اتحاد طلبة الجامعة ، وأمام جموع الطلبة في الساحة الخارجية لمبنى إدارة الجامعة ألقى رئيس الجامعة الدكتور خالد الكركي كلمة قدم فيها التعازي والمواساة لجلالة القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الأردنية الملك عبدالله الثاني والأردنيين بهذا المصاب الجلل.

واستذكر الكركي وفاء الأردنيين للقدس ومعركتها والسيادة عليها وحيا طلبة الجامعة عن هذه المبادرة ووقفتهم النبيلة تجاه أخوانهم منتسبي القوات المسلحة الأردنية.

وألقى رئيس اتحاد طلبة الجامعة نمر أبو رمان كلمة نيابة عن طلبة الجامعة أشاد فيها بالتضحيات التي سطرها الجيش العربي في الدفاع عن قضايا الأمة .

وقرأ الدكتور الكركي والحضور الفاتحه على أرواح شهداء الوطن 

الفاتحة على أرواح شهداء الوطن

----------

